

Meet the laptop you'll use in 2015 - TheTarquin
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9070158&intsrc=hm_ts_head

======
Zak
I'm sure we'll see a few of these ideas - some may even become common, but in
2015, my laptop will still be a clamshell design. The clamshell design
provides a proper keyboard with proper tactile feedback, a palm rest and an
easily adjustable display. It's stable sitting on a lap, and closes up to
protect the screen and keyboard from damage, or simply getting dirty.

I'll be using said laptop to write code in a variant of a programming language
invented in 1958 using a variant of an editor invented in the '70s. My car
will still have a steering wheel and be rear wheel drive. Some things just
work until a truly disruptive technology comes along and completely changes
the game. The clamshell laptop is one of those things, and I don't see
anything truly disruptive in this article.

------
acrylicist
It really needs to be the size of a legal pad, use a stylus, abusable like a
legal pad (very durable), WiFi, maybe e-paper for output. Nothing should
slide, fold or twist--just a slab of input/computation/output. almost
completely sealed, it should easily survive a coffee spill.

bonus points for something like ultravnc support so it can just be an
extension of your desktop display.

~~~
derefr
> bonus points for something like ultravnc support so it can just be an
> extension of your desktop display.

I'm waiting for the day when just setting two tablet-like devices near one
another makes them into one, larger screen. They could even snap into one
another to form one huge, seamless slab. Of course, you'd need something a
little more advanced than even remote X server/client sessions to get it to
work, because someone might want to "tear off" an application in one corner
and take it with them to the bathroom, behind a lead wall for some reason.

------
jbrun
Look's like the Apple is going this way. Their iphone technology is exactly
what you need for a full screen laptop. To make a device like this really
work, both the hardware and software have to be re-designed. You cannot simply
stick OSX or Vista on it and expect a good user experience.

Notably, the use of a stylus is very unnecessary. And IMHO, this is more like
the laptop of 2010 or 2012 and it will be coming out from 1 infinity loop.

------
TrevorJ
Ok, the one that mounts on your steering wheel is a HORRIBLE E idea!! Well, at
least 'til we get cars that drive themselves.

------
aschobel
Maybe they should have shown a picture of a clever looking mobile phone. Will
people even bother with a laptop in 7 years if the have a slick
Android/iPhone/etc device?

~~~
pchristensen
Yes, if they benefit from a larger screen and full keyboard. Unless human eyes
get much sharper and fingers get smaller in the next 7 years.

------
omouse
I'll be using the OLPC! (Hopefully, if they deliver to Canada by then :P)

